# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Problem with gmail and classifieds?

## Don Grieser

Just curious if anyone else has experienced this? I responded several times to an ad and received no response at all. I just responded with a non-gmail address and immediately received a response from the seller who had a gmail address. A while back I listed a great mandolin using my gmail address and only received 1 response and it was from a non-gmail address. 

Is gmail somehow blocking the mandocafe classifieds responses? Or is this just in my imagination?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Just curious if anyone else has experienced this? I responded several times to an ad and received no response at all. I just responded with a non-gmail address and immediately received a response from the seller who had a gmail address. A while back I listed a great mandolin using my gmail address and only received 1 response and it was from a non-gmail address. 
> 
> Is gmail somehow blocking the mandocafe classifieds responses? Or is this just in my imagination?


Based on what you say above I have a lot of questions, only some of which I'll post here. Unless you have more than 3 email addresses or are working under some kind of alias or AKA I see not a single ad from you placed in 2019. You placed one late 2018 and received 4 replies, one of which was January 9. Replies, I see one ad you replied to with two different email addresses, both GMail, 24 hours apart--but one went to the wrong ad owner one ad number different from the first. How it is you are absolutely sure the first was not received is not known. Not everyone replies immediately. There is no record of this other reply you say was made with a non-GMail address.

It's far more effective to contact me directly and tell me what ad number and what email you used and/or what ad you replied to. For instance. Again, unless you're using a fourth email address, certainly possible, I show you only made 4 total replies to ads using two different GMail addresses in the past nearly 45 days. No ads placed.

Not receiving a reply to a "great ad" is not a technical issue. And unless you are checking your own spam folder several times  a day there's a good chance about 1-5% of mail form a lot of legitimate  locations is arriving there. Same for the person that replies to ads.

----------


## HonketyHank

Not a problem with me. I have a gmail address. I have gotten responses to my ads within the last month or two and I have made responses to others' ads which were received and replied to. Main problem? Slow market for mandolins lately.

----------

